# Mrzoggs 75g Red Eyed Tree Frog build



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Bought this tank a while back off craigslist for $40. Its basically sat in my room filled with all my frog supplies ever since while I debated on which frogs I was going to put in there. Finally I've made up my mind. After all my Red eyes have went through since I got them, they deserve a nice build. They have been sitting in a sterilite tub for months going through q/t. 

This build will consist of tree fern panels, a small lake, about 1/3 water 2/3 land, and a lot of broad leaf plants. It will also double as a rain chamber when that time comes  Right now I have a 2.1 ratio of adults. 

A very big THANK YOU!!!! goes out to eyeviper for mentoring me through this build. I give most of the credit to him. He is most definitely more experienced with me in vivarium building and he came over for a few hours and helped me get started. Anyways, here are some pictures 





























































































I will be interchanging some rocks to match the color better. Just wanted to throw what I had in there at the moment so I can get a feel for what its going to look like.


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks awesome so far! I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't wait! I'll be doing up a new rain chamber for my tree frogs soon. Hoping to steal some of your ideas


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Sorry I have been procrastinating on this tank. Trying not to rush into it. Anyways, I came home from work today and came home to this











My girlfriend was home today and I guess got tired of me procrastinating 

She cleaned the tank, cleaned all my rocks and wood, finished the false bottom, and even did a good job!!! 










She is awesome. 


Next step is to add the screen, maybe a couple more supports under the bottom, and silicone the bottom of the glass to hide the false bottom


Time to take her out to eat


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

mrzoggs said:


> My girlfriend was home today and I guess got tired of me procrastinating
> 
> She cleaned the tank, cleaned all my rocks and wood, finished the false bottom, and even did a good job!!!


 That's a keeper!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Been a while since my last update. Since then I have bought my wood, tree fern panels, abg, t5ho, and plants. I will get some pictures of all this stuff up once it starts to arrive. Might even have pictures of the wood up tomorrow. Pretty excited about how everything is turning out. Here is a list of some of the plants I ordered.

Nepenthes ampullaria Williams Red x Harlequin
Cissus discolor
Monolina primuliflora
Microsorum musifolium 'Crocodylus'
Rhaphidophora tetrasperma
Alocasia 'Polly'

Also have some other things from eyeviper that are going in there 


I still have to make my lid, and I am more than likely getting the starter mistking system. Looking around for a used one before I buy it new. Cant wait to get my red eyes in this tank.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

It's going to look so good!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

eyeviper said:


> It's going to look so good!


Thank you sir! I am excited


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

A shot of the new wood. First time using tapatalk so hopefully it works


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

My 2 males. Need a better shot of the female.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Light and abg came in today  plants expected arrival is tomorrow and I purchased the "ultimate value" mist king misting system which I am getting tomorrow  gonna start putting it all together this weekend. Just have to make a lid.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see more! Looks good so far!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks  was gonna try to get the background put on but it's been a hectic weekend. Probably gonna do it this week


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice tank so far man. What did you use for the background and what did you put over the false bottom? Is it screen of some sort?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks  I used some screen from Walmart to cover the false bottom. Nothing fancy. For the background, I used tree fern panels. I can't wait to see how they turn out. Hopefully with the mistking, I will get some good growth out of them. The rocks are sitting on top just to hold pressure on them while the silicone is drying. All I really have left is to make the lid, get another mistking spray nozzle, cut my wood to fit, and put it all together.


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you remember what kind of screen? I am working on a 10 gallon, and was thinking of using crafters mesh for mine. But I think the holes might be too big. As for the tree fern panels, where did you get them?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Not exactly sure which screen it was. It just came in a roll. 36 inches wide. I got the cheap kind haha. The tree fern panels, I will PM you the link. It is top secret


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

mrzoggs said:


> Not exactly sure which screen it was. It just came in a roll. 36 inches wide. I got the cheap kind haha. The tree fern panels, I will PM you the link. It is top secret


I have heard of people using the acrylic screen or whatever it is. I guess the weed blocker does not drain so well?

Lol. Top Secret. I got the PM. Thanks man.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

its just a regular screen. Like window screen. I didn't get aluminum though. And yes, top secret


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

I think that is what it is. I will see if I can find a link for you.

Lol. Probably above my pay grade then.  Is that why my comp told me it would self destruct?


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Was this it?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Yep! Same thing. I don't remember paying that much though but I could be wrong.


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

mrzoggs said:


> Yep! Same thing. I don't remember paying that much though but I could be wrong.


They have a smaller cheaper roll of it too.

Sent from the Great Beyond.....


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

That was probably what I got. With the tree fern from that site, I find it to be cheaper and much easier than using a bunch of gs foam and silicone. If you get it from any other site, it will be much more expensive though


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Gonna try to figure out exactly how I want the lid and get it cut asap. Then I have to hook up the mist king. *HUGE* thanks to eyeviper for stopping by and helping me with this tonight.


----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks really good so far! I like how this guy is just sitting on the branch like "I can see yooooouuuu!"


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

a-ha said:


> Looks really good so far! I like how this guy is just sitting on the branch like "I can see yooooouuuu!"


Look a little further to the right 

Gonna try to get better pictures soon. Those are just iPhone 4 pictures. The male was calling last night and they were all over the tank. Even this morning they were still up and exploring.


Oh and the Saran Wrap lid is an eye sore. That will be changed soon


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice looking tank. I like the fact that you did not use foam to cover the part of the false bottom in the water. Looks very natural the way you have it.


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

Great work! that peace of wood is unreal, and the frogs look great!
Keep up the great work,
The Wolfe


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thank you both  I got a very good deal on the wood. After I get my lid and mistking hooked up, it will be time to breed


----------



## dherp (Aug 6, 2010)

GREAT JOB! Love the wood pieces!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thank you  I will post more pictures soon


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

A lot of calling going on.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Growing a bit.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Amplexus!!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Still in amplexus the next morning


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Yay. I'm counting about 65 total.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there a water supply in the tank with them.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Yep I have a big water feature on the front left side with a pump so no stagnant water. She laid them right over top. I'm guessing I will just do a water change, make sure there are no openings to the false bottom, and let them fall into there. Once they are in there I will probably remove them and put them in their own tank. I can't find too much info on tadpole care on google.









They look fertile to me though


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet congrats. Thinking on Getting my own.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I'll post pictures of their progression and maybe me and you can work out a deal once they are ready


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Cool

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## mike12348 (Jan 23, 2009)

The tank looks great and the frogs are beautiful too. All these tree frog threads really make me miss having mine.
Anyways, good luck getting tadpoles.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats on the tads. red eye tads are really easy. Mine do really well in a large tub, that holds about 10 gallons of water, with Indian Almond Leaves and java moss. I use a water heater to keep it at 75 deg. I feed them every other day a mix of spirulina, algae wafers, and fish food. Water changed 1/2 weekly. This has worked for well over 300 red eye tads for me. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Halter said:


> Congrats on the tads. red eye tads are really easy. Mine do really well in a large tub, that holds about 10 gallons of water, with Indian Almond Leaves and java moss. I use a water heater to keep it at 75 deg. I feed them every other day a mix of spirulina, algae wafers, and fish food. Water changed 1/2 weekly. This has worked for well over 300 red eye tads for me.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.




Thanks for the info. So you think I should pull them from this tank? Im not sure how long to leave them in there before I pull them. The eggs seem to be rising to the surface of the jelly right now. Every time I look at them they seem to have grown  

My male is still showing signs of breeding as of last night. I have never actually seen one of my males call until last night. Usually it is too dark. If I hear them calling and point a flashlight at them they immediately stop. Well last night was different. He was calling like crazy close to the female and I pointed my light in there. He continued to call and started "leaf shaking" I guess is what they call it. Trying to show dominance over the other male I guess. The other male was all the way on the other side of the tank not paying them any mind. I am not sure how much is "too much" for my female but is there a time I should pull the males out if they keep up this activity?


1 more question. If I leave my tadpoles in this 75 gallon to grow to froglets, then pull them when they are froglets, would that be ok? or would my adults eat them or be over crowded? It seems to be hard to find definite answers on google for these red eyes.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

mrzoggs said:


> Thanks for the info. So you think I should pull them from this tank? Im not sure how long to leave them in there before I pull them. The eggs seem to be rising to the surface of the jelly right now. Every time I look at them they seem to have grown
> 
> My male is still showing signs of breeding as of last night. I have never actually seen one of my males call until last night. Usually it is too dark. If I hear them calling and point a flashlight at them they immediately stop. Well last night was different. He was calling like crazy close to the female and I pointed my light in there. He continued to call and started "leaf shaking" I guess is what they call it. Trying to show dominance over the other male I guess. The other male was all the way on the other side of the tank not paying them any mind. I am not sure how much is "too much" for my female but is there a time I should pull the males out if they keep up this activity?
> 
> ...



Personally, I would pull them out of the tank when the hatch out of the eggs. I noticed when the tads had alot of room they did well. I am sure that they will be fine if you leave them in there, however I can say that water will get dirtier faster and you risk having your little ones get stuck in cracks or behind the false bottom.

I kept my tads in a 36" x 24" x 20" tub filled w/ ten gallons of water and that worked great. When they started to develop their front legs, they were ready to come out of the water within 2 days post. I put in fake plants, real pathos plants, and a smooth hide cave so that they could crawl out of the water if they needed to. Have lots of surface area for them to grab onto, not just glass walls (even though thats what alot of mine used). I would be worried about having them be attacked by the adults. Males vs Males can show signs of aggression at later stages of life, however in babies i did notice that when they were all kept together there was aggression when very large groups were together. That is another reason why i would separate. 

Also be careful with having your enclosure be a permanent breeding enclosure. Breeding season is actually an incredibly stressful time for tree frogs. While they may not be affected by it, I have read (which i will try and find) that keeping them in "breeding" conditions can really stress out those females. Just something to think about.
Hope this info helps.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Well I figured I would give this thread an update even though I am running into some issues. The eggs slowly peeled off the glass and fell. Once I noticed it peeling, I placed a Tupperware in the water to catch them along with a rock to hold the Tupperware in place. Sure enough, by the time I got home from work, my jelly sack was laying in the bottom. I panicked and sent a couple messages out on dendroboard and long story short I got a hold of mike novy. He gave me a couple tips on what to do next. They seem to be sticking to the Tupperware so I tilted it upwards and leaned it against the wall. My first plan was to put water in the bottom while it was tilted up so if they hatch, they at least have a little bit to fall into. 



















For now I am not going to put water in there just incase they decide to slide down. I don't want them to land in the water. 


Second idea. Take a sterilite tub and fill it with a few inches of water. Then submerge the bottom half of this Tupperware into the water of the sterilite and still leave it on its side. Then they have plenty of water to fall into just incase I'm at work when this happens. Any input would be awesome because I'm kind of in a rut and have about 65 froglets to feel sorry for if my plan doesn't work. They are still active in the egg sack moving around at the moment.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

And a big thank you to kris(frogface), halter, and mike novy for helping me through this.


----------



## tomer.baron (Jan 31, 2013)

This may be a dumb questions but... what percentage of those tads will survive? I can't imagine you'll have 65 new RET will you?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I'll be lucky if any survive now since they didn't stick and have been rolled around too much trying to get them to stick but before they fell, all of them looked fertile.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Keep us posted!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Got home today and it was a big pile of mush.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

mrzoggs said:


> Got home today and it was a big pile of mush.


Oh no!!!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry for the loss zoggs

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry for the eggs man but I'm sure you'll get some more soon

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

As a matter if fact I got more this morning  didn't see any amplexus last night but I also wasn't looking. So I guess I'll have to wait and see if they are fertile.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Also, I don't know if it makes a difference but last time I think she peed on the eggs. That morning I saw the eggs and when I got home there was a turd right above them where she was sleeping. So maybe the pee made them not stick?


----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh man sorry about losing the eggs. That really sucks, but congrats on getting new ones! Hopefully all goes well this time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

does anyone have any idea as to why the eggs aren't sticking to the glass? These have lasted a little longer than the last ones but I seem to be running into the same problem... Tons of tadpoles wiggling around in the egg but the jelly wont stick... I don't want to lose this batch.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey buddy what type of plants do you have in your viv...how many broad-leaved plans do you have ?have you considered about adding more to prevent them from wanting to lay on the glass sometimes I think the build up water residual can hinder stickiness as well. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I have plants that they would be able to lay on, the tank just hasn't grown in yet. The eggs just fell into the water about an hour ago. I placed a Tupperware under them before they fell and put water in the Tupperware. I figure they had a better chance of hatching out early then going through what happened last time. Right now they have a fair amount of egg sack left and still have their external gills. I have no idea what the success rate is with early hatching frogs but at this point I am running out of ideas. 

I will try to get a big full plant from a local store and try to rig something up where the leaves are over hanging the water and hopefully they will stick better to that. If that doesn't work, and they keep breeding, I am going to pull the female out for a while so she doesn't keep breeding. They have been displaying breeding behavior the past 2 nights now and I witnessed the male trying to mount the female twice already tonight. 

Thank you for your advice. I have wore google out searching for answers and I cant find anyone who has had a problem similar to mine. I am guessing with them laying on the condensation, it makes it hard for the sticky stuff to stay sticky. Sort of like if I stuck a piece of tape on wet glass. Sooner or later, it would lose its stickiness and fall off. I will try to get a full plant soon and see if she will lay on that instead. All mine were only clippings when I got them so they haven't quite made it over the water yet. A few leaves are right on the edge so They should be hanging perfect within a few weeks.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

mrzoggs said:


> I have plants that they would be able to lay on, the tank just hasn't grown in yet. The eggs just fell into the water about an hour ago. I placed a Tupperware under them before they fell and put water in the Tupperware. I figure they had a better chance of hatching out early then going through what happened last time. Right now they have a fair amount of egg sack left and still have their external gills. I have no idea what the success rate is with early hatching frogs but at this point I am running out of ideas.
> 
> I will try to get a big full plant from a local store and try to rig something up where the leaves are over hanging the water and hopefully they will stick better to that. If that doesn't work, and they keep breeding, I am going to pull the female out for a while so she doesn't keep breeding. They have been displaying breeding behavior the past 2 nights now and I witnessed the male trying to mount the female twice already tonight.
> 
> Thank you for your advice. I have wore google out searching for answers and I cant find anyone who has had a problem similar to mine. I am guessing with them laying on the condensation, it makes it hard for the sticky stuff to stay sticky. Sort of like if I stuck a piece of tape on wet glass. Sooner or later, it would lose its stickiness and fall off. I will try to get a full plant soon and see if she will lay on that instead. All mine were only clippings when I got them so they haven't quite made it over the water yet. A few leaves are right on the edge so They should be hanging perfect within a few weeks.


Ill just say 2 things to help you out where I have made mistakes before in the past. NEVER KEEP A RAINCHAMBER VIVARIUM COMBO. They need to be separate. This is Advice from mike novy. He says you will run into many problems keeping the combination. (2) Never buy plants just from ANY source. YOU NEED to make sure they are pesticide and Fertilizer Free. Which is actually very difficult for larger leafed plants but still possible. Although you can treat your plants from a local store with (2) parts bleach and (9) parts water after rooting the plants its best avoid the situation in general. I am also sorry for your loss for your red eyes. I hated when mine molded over. Such a tragedy and degrading on the breeder. Ive learned a method recently to prevent the mold using a "Mythlane Blue" solution. Works well. Another item that got mentioned to be by a professional breeder. Only breed your female at MAX 4 times a year or your lifespan on your female will be shortened. (I never got facts of this but it does seem logical)


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thank you for your advice bud. As of now, this is not a rain chamber. It is just a viv that they seem to be breeding in. I am not over misting trying to breed them or anything. Just with the high humidity and the large pond area, they seem to want to breed. Also, no matter where I buy a plant from around here I would thoroughly clean it. I am very aware of pesticides that these places use. Hopefully soon though I can work out all the kinks and get these frogs up to tip top shape. Once again, thank you for your advice.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Another thing i thought of--pathos work wonderful. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Halter said:


> Another thing i thought of--pathos work wonderful.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Yes and I'm sure I can find a big one for a reasonable price. Maybe she will like that better


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

My females always lay eggs on them..as well as diffenbachia sp(i believe).. Aka dumb cane Plant...good luck man!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks man. I will update this thread with how these early hatched eggs turn out. They were only about 4-5 days old I think so I doubt they will make it. Gonna keep my fingers crossed. They were still alive this morning


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

I would attach the eggs to a leaf on a moist papertowel in a small tub. Water on the bottom. Have the tub at an angle.so the eggs are attached to the leaf but at an angle so when they wiggle out they will land in the h20. I think u have done that already?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I tried to get the first batch to stick and they ended up dying in the process from falling multiple times even at an angle. This time they landed in the water so it's too late for that :/


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats right..
Good luck man pm me if u got more questions

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone on the tadpoles with a quick picture


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

very cool. so, how do you simulate breeding and 'non-breeding' time for these guys?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

peddro said:


> very cool. so, how do you simulate breeding and 'non-breeding' time for these guys?



Usually it's with a rain chamber. But in this case, the humidity was too high which caused them to breed unexpectedly. Hopefully I solved that problem now


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks great and beautiful frogs!! I would recommend if you haven't already to put a small long or something that they can crawl onto for land. I had baby's that when they morphed out a couple drowned because there was nothing but glass to hang on to until I could get home and get them out. Just a thought lol great job tho!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Yes I was going to try and find something that floats to throw in there. The front legs were unexpected. They came a lot sooner than my darts.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Ya it's amazing how fast they morph! Did you end up leaving the clutch in the tank ? Or did you remove them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I left the eggs in there and took off a section of the lid to drop the humidity. Then before they hatched, I put a Tupperware under them for them to fall into. Once they all dropped, I took the Tupperware out and transferred them to a 20 gallon long tank with a sponge filter, a heater, java moss, and a floating plant that I am unsure of the name. I did a couple water changes and fed them tadpole bites and fish flake food. The also munched on the java moss and the floating plant. They eat like crazy. Anything I put in there would disappear fast.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome I had built a rain chamber for mine and removed them so they wouldn't drop. But I still had one clutch that did drop after a few days but the tads have a survival kick in that even if they aren't fully formed they will survive as long as they fall into the water it's pretty cool and it's awesome lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Yes I wasn't expecting them to breed. I couldn't really remove them since they were on the glass. I removed the frogs from the tank though. One of the tadpoles missed the Tupperware and fell into the water in the vivarium. I had no idea until a few weeks later when I saw it swimming around in there. Now I guess that will be the one I keep


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I got lucky with this one.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice job bro. Can't wait til spring so you can ship me some. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

They look great! When my first froglets were coming out they came out much faster than I had expected! I came home and found a lil guy sitting on the edge of the tank! I got him into a grow out tank and put a lid on that tank! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks  yeah I will definitely save some for you

And yeah they came out super fast. It was like back legs one day, fronts the next, and tail absorbed the next. Not quite that fast but it seemed like it. Every time I poke my head in there, there are more on the glass. A lot faster than darts


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

mrzoggs said:


> Thanks  yeah I will definitely save some for you
> 
> And yeah they came out super fast. It was like back legs one day, fronts the next, and tail absorbed the next. Not quite that fast but it seemed like it. Every time I poke my head in there, there are more on the glass. A lot faster than darts



Good info to know

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

Good to see they are still doing well


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

mrzoggs said:


>



OH MY GOSH! I haven't been on this thread in a while and I come back to see an army of freaking red eyeds!  How are they all doing now? Are you willing to possibly sell any? I may want to get a few of these guys in the future.  If you have that many, you MUST be doing something right!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

a-ha said:


> OH MY GOSH! I haven't been on this thread in a while and I come back to see an army of freaking red eyeds!  How are they all doing now? Are you willing to possibly sell any? I may want to get a few of these guys in the future.  If you have that many, you MUST be doing something right!



They are all doing really good! Getting some size on em. They are probably ready to start shipping soon. I've sold some locally and to a pet store but i still have tons left  here's some more pictures 



















And momma getting big again


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow!! your frogs look great! 
Its nice to come be back no this thread and see so many wonderful frog after a couple of mounts of being away.

Keep us updated.
The Wolfe

P.S.
Is it possible to get an update on the tank that you had built for theses guys a while ago, I'm dyeing yo see how it grew in!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Sorry that took so long.

Can't get much tree fern panel growth. Other than that, everything grows like crazy. I had to trim a few times to keep stuff off the glass, I would just like it to thicken up


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Get that Mistking set up and angle the nozzles at the fern. Its gotta be moist/ wet all the time to get moss and fern growth off of it. let it air every now and then though to avoid the mold. Those my tips considering I have the same stuff as you.


----------

